# How good is D-bol?



## loveabull1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty much the only one I have never taken. Seems to be pretty popular too. At least right now! I was gonna try it to bulk up a little for the winter. Seems everyone else must have the same idea in mind because the places I go through are all sold out. So just how good is it? I was thinking about keeping it on the light side. 20mg a day for 50 days, along with some sustanon. What can I except to see?? My main goal is more strength.


----------



## MDR (Dec 5, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Pretty much the only one I have never taken. Seems to be pretty popular too. At least right now! I was gonna try it to bulk up a little for the winter. Seems everyone else must have the same idea in mind because the places I go through are all sold out. So just how good is it? I was thinking about keeping it on the light side. 20mg a day for 50 days, along with some sustanon. What can I except to see?? My main goal is more strength.



D-bol works quickly, and you will see dramatic size and strength gains.  Also water weight, so you want to take an A/I.  I like it for 4-6 weeks, but usually not too much longer.  Good idea to start low on dosage, but you can probably increase from 20mg if your body tolerates it well.  20 is pretty low.  Good luck.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 5, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Pretty much the only one I have never taken. Seems to be pretty popular too. At least right now! I was gonna try it to bulk up a little for the winter. Seems everyone else must have the same idea in mind because the places I go through are all sold out. So just how good is it? I was thinking about keeping it on the light side. 20mg a day for 50 days, along with some sustanon. What can I except to see?? My main goal is more strength.


 
When i first ran dbol in a cycle, i was amazed by the size and strength gain.  I only used 20mg a day and put on ten pounds within the first ten days.  Strength was going way up and i felt great.  But i was also running test enanthate with it.
 I think you can plan on a pretty hardcore shut down before your 50 days are up if you don't run testosterone with it.  Just 10mg can increase your testosterone levels 5 fold.  
Had a friend that tried doing an oral only cycle about 6 months ago. He said after a few weeks, his nuts started hurting bad and he felt like crap all the time.  IN the end he wasn't to happy with the results.  
About 8 weeks ago he tried Test E for the first time and said he will never go back to using orals again.  Loves the stuff.  Just had to get over his fear of needles.

With that said though, Dbol is excellent if stacking.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 5, 2010)

*Dbol*



brandon123 said:


> When i first ran dbol in a cycle, i was amazed by the size and strength gain.  I only used 20mg a day and put on ten pounds within the first ten days.  Strength was going way up and i felt great.  But i was also running test enanthate with it.
> I think you can plan on a pretty hardcore shut down before your 50 days are up if you don't run testosterone with it.  Just 10mg can increase your testosterone levels 5 fold.
> Had a friend that tried doing an oral only cycle about 6 months ago. He said after a few weeks, his nuts started hurting bad and he felt like crap all the time.  IN the end he wasn't to happy with the results.
> About 8 weeks ago he tried Test E for the first time and said he will never go back to using orals again.  Loves the stuff.  Just had to get over his fear of needles.
> ...



great post. 

To answer your question though there is a reason why dbol has been around for as long as it has. it's tried and true and probably the most effective mg per mg, cheap, widely available oral steroid that the avaerage guy can get ahold of. 

The real benefit of dbol to me is the positive effect on the cns. 

The first time i tried it I used it at the end of a cycle as a bridge into pct and even with all the androgens leaving my body i felt absolutely amazing-pumps were great, felt like a king, androgen euphoria. Would probably do it this way again.

Second time I used it to "jumpstart" a cycle if you will. However after dropping it in the 4th week I felt like I was missing something, like a definite crash. Will not do it this way again.

Was running T and EQ on both. 5 mgs 5 x day =25mgs/day


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

I heard Dbol wasn't half as good as Super DMZ!!!!


----------



## TwisT (Dec 5, 2010)

Dbol is one of the best orals you can take. Alongside of the gains, it gives you a great overall feeling of well being. If you haven't tried it, I suggest you do!

-TG


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

D-bol is one of my favs...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 5, 2010)

its ok kind of dirty wet compound great for bulking.But I rather lean dry gains.Next time I will try var.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say dbol rates from very good to excellent


----------



## cr25ovet (Dec 5, 2010)

i hated it. the strength and size gains are amaizing but all i wanted to do was sleep. i had to force myself to eat... and i love eating lol. i had to stop it after 2 weeks.


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say that i was more sleepy in general while on DBOL but i just contributed it to the fact that when i was on it my workouts were the most intense and I was moving a shit ton of weight therefore i was more tired afterwards. As far as appetite goes, I was hungry all the time and ate at least twice as much as i normally would without gaining any noticeable body fat. DBOL is my favorite oral thus far. Incredible and quick strength and size gains, and with that I had the increase sense of well-being. Also to note, I did mine as a four week jump start to my cycle at 20-30mg/day, which is kinda in the middle to low side of dosing. I do however know lots of people that got headaches on doses of 50 mg/day. I guess its all about what u can tolerate. A+ oral though. About to run some TBOL. Ill let u know how that goes.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 5, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> ........ I do however know lots of people that got headaches on doses of 50 mg/day..........



Interesting you say this cause HALO causes the worst migraines..! Stenox brand 2.5 mgs/tab Throbbing and awful. Dbol was awesome though.


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 5, 2010)

hey guys quick question...i havent been on this site that long and was wondering...when u give someone rep points u just click the little symbol and approve? does the site automatically give a cetain number of predetermined points or do u have to key in a number? i noticed i got some PMs that said u received 0 rep points for this post...? thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

GICH


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> hey guys quick question...i havent been on this site that long and was wondering...when u give someone rep points u just click the little symbol and approve? does the site automatically give a cetain number of predetermined points or do u have to key in a number? i noticed i got some PMs that said u received 0 rep points for this post...? thanks



It depends on the amount of rep points the person has that is giving it to you. I believe it's predetermined though. So if someone that has say 10 rep points, reps you, you probably won't get any points. But say a vet like Vic or Heavyiron reps you, you'll get a ton, probably over 100,000.


----------



## JDB3 (Dec 6, 2010)

dbol is the corner stone for any nutritious breakfast....haha

jumpstart cycles with it....it adds hella weight...and strenght....thats it. Bloats my face up though...like a chipmonk


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

JDB3 said:


> dbol is the corner stone for any nutritious breakfast....haha
> 
> jumpstart cycles with it....it adds hella weight...and strenght....thats it. Bloats my face up though...like a chipmonk


 

Try running an AI with it. Heard that it helps control the bloat. Obviously you don't want too much though.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 6, 2010)

I started test and dbol last Tuesday and I've blown up like a goddamn water balloon. 30 mgs a day and I'm up 7 lbs of H20. Love the pump. Hate the water. 
Risk/Reward I guess. I'll live.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

WIP, are you running adex or something similar?


----------



## onthedarkside (Dec 6, 2010)

I did 50mg dbol, no bloat, no weight gain,did increase in fullness, and calf pumps.....honestly 10mg superdrol was better I think.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

onthedarkside said:


> I did 50mg dbol, no bloat, no weight gain,did increase in fullness, and calf pumps.....honestly 10mg superdrol was better I think.



No weight gain on dbol? Interesting. Are you sure the gear was legit?


----------



## Nedster (Dec 6, 2010)

Quote :
I started test and dbol last Tuesday and I've blown up like a goddamn water balloon. 30 mgs a day and I'm up 7 lbs of H20. Love the pump. Hate the water. 
Risk/Reward I guess. I'll live.

6 Days and already the D/Bol & Test are working ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

onthedarkside said:


> I did 50mg dbol, no bloat, no weight gain,did increase in fullness, and calf pumps.....honestly 10mg superdrol was better I think.


 
Sounds bunk to me.


----------



## MDR (Dec 6, 2010)

Nedster said:


> Quote :
> I started test and dbol last Tuesday and I've blown up like a goddamn water balloon. 30 mgs a day and I'm up 7 lbs of H20. Love the pump. Hate the water.
> Risk/Reward I guess. I'll live.
> 
> 6 Days and already the D/Bol & Test are working ?



Try using an A/I.  D-bol had kicked in, not the Test.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 6, 2010)

I love D-bol, epecially when stacked. I do tend to sleep longer and take naps when I take it but thats great IMO. You grow when you sleep.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I would say dbol rates from very good to excellent



Is there any oral you would rate higher than dbol?


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 6, 2010)

cr25ovet said:


> i hated it. the strength and size gains are amaizing but all i wanted to do was sleep. i had to force myself to eat... and i love eating lol. i had to stop it after 2 weeks.


 what else did you run with it?????????????


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 6, 2010)

Nedster said:


> Quote :
> I started test and dbol last Tuesday and I've blown up like a goddamn water balloon. 30 mgs a day and I'm up 7 lbs of H20. Love the pump. Hate the water.
> Risk/Reward I guess. I'll live.
> 
> 6 Days and already the D/Bol & Test are working ?





No.  I started the test the same day.  The DBol is bloating me.  I wish the Test was kickin already but its not Prop or anything


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> Try using an A/I.  D-bol had kicked in, not the Test.




yeah I know its the dbol.  It does the same thing to me everytime.   my AI is probably crossing over an ocean somewhere at this point.  Waitin on the mailman.


----------



## MDR (Dec 6, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> yeah I know its the dbol.  It does the same thing to me everytime.   my AI is probably crossing over an ocean somewhere at this point.  Waitin on the mailman.



That response was to Nedster.  You should always have everything together before you start a cycle, otherwise you are just asking for problems.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

I havent done Dbol yet. With my training and need of my body, it doesnt fit my current goals. I just cant have that wet of a compound. I need strength and endurance while tightening up. I will definitely try it after my next deployment. With some test of course. 

Im currently taking 40mg of Tbol and liking it. I am thinking of bumping up to 50mg until the test E and EQ kicks in though. Its very similar to some EPI, protodrol and Halodrol clones ive taken.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> That response was to Nedster.  You should always have everything together before you start a cycle, otherwise you are just asking for problems.



Never Never Ever Start a cycle until ALL supports, PCT and products you need are in your hand. NO MATTER WHAT> 

Rule number ONE!!!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 6, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Never Never Ever Start a cycle until ALL supports, PCT and products you need are in your hand. NO MATTER WHAT>
> 
> Rule number ONE!!![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## onthedarkside (Dec 6, 2010)

g





SloppyJ said:


> Sounds bunk to me.


axio 10mg's from gen??? there injectables seem good as FUK


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 6, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Sounds bunk to me.


This is what I'm thinking. It's pretty easy to find out if your dbol is good or not. You will know in a few days.


----------



## rockhardly (Dec 7, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Im currently taking 40mg of Tbol and liking it. I am thinking of bumping up to 50mg until the test E and EQ kicks in though.



What kind of results are you getting from the tbol?  Why the increase?  

If anyone has taken both dbol and tbol, can you rate the two in terms of gains?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey WIP how much have u gained in a week. I'd like to start my 35mg/d a week before Xmas but I'm afraid it will be too noticeable when I eat with my family.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2010)

I've only tried it once within a cycle Test E and I didn't care for it.  I felt very lethargic and just wanted to sleep.  It also DESTROYED my appetite so I stopped a couple weeks in.


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 7, 2010)

I miss popping those Pink Thais or Naps, feel great on them and always have some crazy pumped up workouts.


----------



## Emyr (Dec 7, 2010)

Dbol is great stuff, but like the others said running test with a oral is a must. If you don't I reckon you would loose what you gained pretty quickly after (Correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh, and the lower back pumps!!!!!!! FML. haha.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Emyr said:


> Dbol is great stuff, but like the others said running test with a oral is a must. If you don't I reckon you would loose what you gained pretty quickly after (Correct me if I'm wrong).


 


What in the fuck are you talking about? You dont run dbol in PCT. I'd say the most common reason lately people have been running it is to kick off longer estered test cycles.


----------



## MDR (Dec 7, 2010)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I've only tried it once within a cycle Test E and I didn't care for it.  I felt very lethargic and just wanted to sleep.  It also DESTROYED my appetite so I stopped a couple weeks in.



Interesting.  D-bol gives me a feeling of well-being.  A lot of people talk about D-bol as a kind of feel-good steroid.  Never felt lethargic or any negative effect on appetite.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 7, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> cavtrooper96 said:
> 
> 
> > Never Never Ever Start a cycle until ALL supports, PCT and products you need are in your hand. NO MATTER WHAT>
> ...


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dbol is great but *yes* 20 mg a day is low and *yes* run some AI with it. I just finished mine (early b/c i got a sinus infection and couldn't work out), and once I bumped it up to 40 mg a day and ran formestane with it I was blowin up. it was great.

BTW, someone should neg that guy muscle37. why is it new people come on here and worry more about rep points then learning about BB? people take that sht too seriously like thats all ironmag forum is about.


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 7, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Dbol is great but *yes* 20 mg a day is low and *yes* run some AI with it. I just finished mine (early b/c i got a sinus infection and couldn't work out), and once I bumped it up to 40 mg a day and ran formestane with it I was blowin up. it was great.
> 
> BTW, someone should neg that guy muscle37. why is it new people come on here and worry more about rep points then learning about BB? people take that sht too seriously like thats all ironmag forum is about.



When you ran Formestane along with the Dbol, did you notice any decrease in water-retention & bloat? What experiences or changes did you notice when adding the Formestane?


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 7, 2010)

Anybody remember the 5 sided strawberry flavored pinks from early 2000's? Was there more than 1 brand that did the candy flavored dbols?


----------



## showtime104 (Dec 7, 2010)

so if I was to run a cylce of d-bol for 6 weeks do I run the same amount the whole time or do i up my dose every week then cylce down twords the end? and what would be a good start (dose wise)?????????????


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Headstrong said:


> When you ran Formestane along with the Dbol, did you notice any decrease in water-retention & bloat? What experiences or changes did you notice when adding the Formestane?



It was awesome!! I've ran several types of gear before and you know about week 4-5 when it kicks in full time and your muscles feel tighter and you look fuller but you can tell it's water weight too? Well I looked bigger but it was more cut. I'm pretty prone to water and slightly to gyno and this worked like an absolute charm. I loved it and will forever run this product as much as possible.


----------



## loveabull1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn. All these replies got my mouth watering now! Wish they'd get more in stock soon. I got a shitload of aromisin and adex. Hopefully I don't bloat up to much. It's all them damn holiday meals. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! LOL.  Maybe I might do 30mg ed for 4 weeks till the sust kicks in. I have some prop too to get things moving along a little quicker.


----------



## MDR (Dec 8, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Damn. All these replies got my mouth watering now! Wish they'd get more in stock soon. I got a shitload of aromisin and adex. Hopefully I don't bloat up to much. It's all them damn holiday meals. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! LOL.  Maybe I might do 30mg ed for 4 weeks till the sust kicks in. I have some prop too to get things moving along a little quicker.



In my case, Adex seems to help more with bloating that Aromasin.


----------



## G3 (Dec 8, 2010)

So it sounds like most of you experienced guys are running 30-40 mgs/day when stacked, as a kick-start?


----------



## Emyr (Dec 8, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> What in the fuck are you talking about? You dont run dbol in PCT. I'd say the most common reason lately people have been running it is to kick off longer estered test cycles.



I think youve misunderstood me, i mean during cycle that you should run test with it.  Because if you ran just dbol, after you come off and even with a decent pct your bound to loose most of it


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Damn. All these replies got my mouth watering now! Wish they'd get more in stock soon. I got a shitload of aromisin and adex. Hopefully I don't bloat up to much. It's all them damn holiday meals. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! LOL. Maybe I might do 30mg ed for 4 weeks till the sust kicks in. I have some prop too to get things moving along a little quicker.


 

Haha thats a good one. 


But for the sust you shouldn't have to wait too long for it to kick in. Isn't that the point of mixing the esters? I would use the prop at the end when you are letting everything clear out. 

Emyr,

Yes I agree with that kind of. I think you could keep some gains. But test would be best.

That should be a new slogan: Test would be best.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 8, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> That should be a new slogan: Test would be best.



Hey bro that slogan's been around from back in the day, "Test is Best!"


----------



## loveabull1 (Dec 8, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Haha thats a good one.
> 
> 
> But for the sust you shouldn't have to wait too long for it to kick in. Isn't that the point of mixing the esters? I would use the prop at the end when you are letting everything clear out.
> ...


Sust usually takes 4-5 weeks for me to start seeing much. Iv'e always liked it cus I never got bloated. Always took adaex or exam 3x aw though too. Never gained more than 5 lbs. Just good lean muscle, (when on a descent diet!) Not a big fan of orals, (besides anavar) Did enough reserch on dbol. Used to be big back in my early days! Never did it though. At 5 10, 195, I wouldn't mind 10 more lbs, I got masteron 200 blend and plan to do 50mg winny along with just sust come march. Hoping to look really good by may!


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 9, 2010)

hey bro y the harsh comment?? was just asking a simple question. it wasnt bc i was worried about my own rep points it was to give somebody else rep for something they said that i thought was reputable and good info..as a sign of respect. i am new to iron magazine forums but not BB or AAS, i am however here to learn more as no one knows it all..anyways the question wasnt directed at u but a to a few of us that were going back and forth in the discussion. I think i contribute good info on many posts here so maybe u should just mind ur own business.



awhites1 said:


> Dbol is great but *yes* 20 mg a day is low and *yes* run some AI with it. I just finished mine (early b/c i got a sinus infection and couldn't work out), and once I bumped it up to 40 mg a day and ran formestane with it I was blowin up. it was great.
> 
> BTW, someone should neg that guy muscle37. why is it new people come on here and worry more about rep points then learning about BB? people take that sht too seriously like thats all ironmag forum is about.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2010)

Nedster said:


> Quote :
> I started test and dbol last Tuesday and I've blown up like a goddamn water balloon. 30 mgs a day and I'm up 7 lbs of H20. Love the pump. Hate the water.
> Risk/Reward I guess. I'll live.
> 
> 6 Days and already the D/Bol & Test are working ?



Drink more water and watch your sodium intake.  I don't know what your diet is like, but it can't be too good with that much bloat.  I have run an entire 6 weeks on 25-40mg of D-Bol with no noticeable bloat, but i drank 1-2 gallons of water a day, ate super clean and did cardio 3x a week.  And yes, I usually notice D-Bol by day 5 and strength gains by day 6-7.  It is an awesome oral aas, even when run alone..._*IF*_ you are disciplined enough to eat right, train right and PCT right.  Otherwise you will find your gains vanishing post cycle.  It is good that you are running test with it, that will help you in that regard.  Make sure your PCT is solid though.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 16, 2010)

There's a reason Arnold and Co. called D-bol the "breakfast of champions."  But there's a right way to do it and a wrong way to do it (w/out test, no AI, shitty diet, etc).

D-bol always increased my sense of well-being while Anadrol was more of a challenge to deal with psychologically.


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 16, 2010)

If I wanted to take 30mg a day do you take it all at once? Or take it in the morning noon and bed time ?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 16, 2010)

Different people will make different suggestions as far as what works best.  What has always worked best for me was splitting the dose and taking first does upon waking and second dose about 6 hours later or prefereably about 2 hours prior to workout.  Some guys take 1st dose prior to workout and 2nd dose at bedtime.  I would definately split the doses and take twice daily.  As far as at what time is going to be your call when you see how things are working out for you.  I wouldn't split doses into three separate servings though.  Good luck!


----------

